# Fast reps or slow reps



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

When doing dumbbell bench press. I see some people doing quick reps, and some doing slow controlled ones. What's best?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Realistically; just a fluid movement. But you want to be pressing it with as much 'power' as you can, while maintaining correct form/technique.


I did dbell bench about 5 days ago, did them medium speed and got 9 nearly 10 reps. Then Yesterday did them fast ( since I was pi$$ed off I didn't manage 10 reps last time ) and got 10 reps. So that's why I asked. Maybe I can manage more reps going fast.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

There is some evidence supporting the idea that an explosive concentric push and a slower controlled eccentric lowering might be the best way to go, but to be honest I think more important than the cadence is maintaining the largest ROM from stretch to contraction and proper form keeping the load on the target muscle. Consistently raising the weight in exactly the same movement, especially when the muscle tires, is what you need to aim for IMO and I think that precludes going too explosively where people unintentionally seem to slightly shorten their reps as they fatigue.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TUT - time under tension

Time Under Tension: The Scientifically Engineered Set-Timing Technique | SimplyShredded.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

You're muscles don't know weight, they know tension but the 2 go hand in hand.

The more weight you can use, the greater the tension and stress you can illicit on the muscle.

Incorporating both is beneficial. I like to use a slow eccentric on my iso movements with a real intense contraction and a more fluid slightly 'faster' motion on my main compound lifts.


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I always got told slow was better.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

So I have seen bodybuilders on youtube doing half-reps and saying they do it for time under tension. Is this a good idea?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I like to mix it up,when building explosive power I lift like that...boom

When Bb style I use Tut,this I find rests tendons from the above,

I will also do lower weight high reps to feed my tendons,as the blood supply to them is not as good as to muscles,

I maintain mixing it up will avoid stagnation to a degree too...


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> So I have seen bodybuilders on youtube doing half-reps and saying they do it for time under tension. Is this a good idea?


his diet must suck


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

stew82 said:


> his diet must suck


It's clearly affecting his strength.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Apparently his diet is so bad that it affects his deadlift, it's shockingly weak.


just watched it i suppose hes about the power lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

stew82 said:


> just watched it i suppose hes about the power lol


Yeah, you couldn't tell by the way he was repping 60kg dumbbells on shoulder press? Lol.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

lol ive never heard of him, just saw a fat viking going at it with a set of weights.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

stew82 said:


> lol ive never heard of him, just saw a fat viking going at it with a set of weights.


What made you say Viking, mate!? :lol:

He'd probably have a few things to say about your diet too...


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> What made you say Viking, mate!? :lol:
> 
> He'd probably have a few things to say about your diet too...


ok so my diet isnt the best and im not a pro, but at least i respect what a diet is lol, wish i could shovel what i want in and get away with it.


----------



## I Punched A Cow (Nov 21, 2010)

I like to go slow but my girlfriend likes me to go fast! :laugh:

I just concentrate on squeezing each muscle on every movement and maintaining form, but I think its about finding what works best for you. My arms have a crazy range of movement so I go slow to keep everything tight.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> you just sound like you have zero idea tbh.


ok :bounce:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't do fast reps but then i don't spend 40secs of time under tension in one single set. I have read lot on this 40 sec theory but i tried it and was unable to this on the weight above my 60% of 1RM.


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

There's a train of thought that muscles act like a spring when worked quickly. If you drop the weight quickly then quickly push it up, the fibres of the muscle Will help push the weight as they naturally spring back into place.

That's why hold at the bottom of each rep, to wait for the elasticity to dissipate.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> So I have seen bodybuilders on youtube doing half-reps and saying they do it for time under tension. Is this a good idea?


I can't believe he does 40 reps with 60kg, Regardless of ROM or rep speed or whatever, that is blooming impressive!


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> When doing dumbbell bench press. I see some people doing quick reps, and some doing slow controlled ones. What's best?


It's a no win situation as rep speed and ROM are interpreted differently by different people. I might view rep speed of 10 up 10 down as excessively slow but view 3/6 or 4/4 as perfectly 'normal' rep speeds but someone doing conventional 1 up 1 down may view my 3/6 speed as crazy slow.

And with ROM, BB orthodoxy used to say full range ROM trumps half reps but then it became EROM (Effective ROM) is best, but even that's misleading as it's been shown that mechanical work is not needed to build muscle, i.e., static contractions and/or time static holds can be used to build muscles and these require zero mechanical work,i.e., no ROM/EROM.

As for rep speed, common thought is fast and explosive beats slow and smooth when it comes to force production, but its been shown that total force production over the full ROM is greater with smooth and controlled reps as even thought the initial force is greater when lifting explosively it drops off far quicker and overall force er rep is much less.

The whole cross-bridge/force production issue is a thread in its right, but as to your original question I'd say EROM done smooth and controlled is best and probably safest.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

stew82 said:


> his diet must suck


Yes Eddie hall one of the elite strongman and world record holder in deadlift and an all round fcking animal that warms up with twice what your max is and makes a living off being such a beast has a sh1t diet and you know more than him

K den


----------



## capt sweatpants (Apr 19, 2015)

Explode on the lift then slow negatives is the way I've always done it.. I've always read the more time under tension the better yet I see others blast sets out in a matter of seconds and are still swole


----------

